# البحث فى الكتاب المقدس



## ++menooo++ (12 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام و نعمه يا احبه*
*انا شفت هاك البحث ف الكتاب المقدس من فتره موجود فى المنتدى بس مكانه مش واضح حتى اعتقد مش كل الاعضاء يعرفوا انه موجود*
*فكنت بقترح لو اننا نعمله بشكل واضح فى اخر المنتدى تحت هاك اخر 20 موضوع و يكون بالعرض و بكده هيكون واضع و يبقى سريع فى الاستخدام للمسيحيين و هيفيد اخوانا المسلميين فى التعرف على ايات بدلائل*
*ايه رأى الاداره  الاعضاء:dance: *​


----------



## توحه (12 سبتمبر 2006)

والله انا شايف انه اقتراح في مكانه لاننا كمسلمين نكون محتاجين 

لنعرف ايات معينه  للفهم او الرد فبنكتفي بالذاكرة او القص والزق 

مما يثير حفيظة المسيحين  علينا


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*مش عارف, حاسس المنتدى حيكون زحمة لما نضيفه من جوه... ممكن نضيفه كوصلة بشكل منتدى فرعي تحت قسم الكتاب المقدس بأسم بحث في الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## ++menooo++ (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*برضه محدش هياخد باله منه يا روك*
*و انا اقترحت انه يكون بالعرض علشان ميبقاش المنتدى زحمه ممكن تحطه تحت الاك بالعرض و ليس بالطول*
*هبعتلك صوره توضيحيه*


----------



## ++menooo++ (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا عملتلك اصوره دى كمثال يا روك و لونتها على لون المنتدى على قد ما قدرت*
*




*


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*فكرة حلوة بتعريضها احاول تنفيذها عن قريب*


----------



## ++menooo++ (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا روك لقبولك و اهتمامك ربنا يوفقك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*فكرة كتير حلوة 

و ياريت تتنفذ قريب ​*


----------

